# EXIF data stripped by Flicker, Photobucket, Facebook



## noggin nocker (Feb 20, 2011)

I didn't realize it but these sites do not retain the EXIF data on pictures.

For example, Flicker appears to keep the data on the original uploaded file but does not keep it for the resized files that are automatically generated.

Photobucket retains the data on the original upload but if you resize in Photobucket, it appears to be gone.

Facebook, it appears to be gone completely.

Why would they choose not to retain the data? File size maybe?


----------



## USbowhuntr (Feb 20, 2011)

They all started removing the data due to Geo-tagging. It was easier to remove all data than to sort out what and what shouldnt be there. There have been some problems with people tracking others via the data on the photos. The military has been sending out a few notices to due to photos posted online while deployed and with the data included can be a big problem as you can imagine.


----------



## Browtine (Feb 20, 2011)

Stripping this info from a file also makes for smaller file sizes, which saves them bandwidth.


----------

